# Are we loyal to OUR vendors?



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Over the past few weeks there have been several threads with guys grumbling about customers switching to another vendor for a better price. Sometimes the price is significant, sometimes not so much. We all would like to think that the customer is making a huge mistake, the next guy won't to as good of a job, etc. Maybe this is true, maybe not. Usually we're just pissed off they are not loyal. After a little chat with my plow dealer yesterday, I got to thinking. Are we as loyal to OUR vendors as we think they should be?


Or do we.....
Order tires online to save 100 bucks, than take them to the local guy hanging on by a thread for a lousy $10 mount and balance on three grand worth of equipment?
Order cutting edges from a discount dealer because they are 10 bucks cheaper than the guy down the street. 
When it's time for a new plow, do we just go to the local guy, or do we drive half way across creation to save a few hundred bucks? Then expect immediate warranty service from him when something goes wrong.
For those of you that regularly purchase new trucks and equipment. Same thing.

Before the torches come out -----
I realize we have many online vendors that sponsor our website, and many, many thanks to them. I have already ordered some things from them. I never would have heard of Fluid Film if I hadn't come here. We have FF everywhere around the house. There is absolutely nothing wrong with purchasing online, especially if you are in a somewhat remote location, job/business hours prevent you from shopping locally, it's a tremendous savings on a maintenance item, etc. I do purchase things online occasionally myself. 

When I purchased my plow and spreader two years ago, I bought from the local guy, fifteen minutes away. I could have saved about $300 on a ten grand purchase by traveling an extra 30 minutes the other way to the O'my gosh we're huge (Maine guys will get that) dealership. Didn't even think about if for a second. Best move I ever made. I had some issues, but everytime I called on my way in, the bay was empty and they fixed me up. NOW. I have my dealer's personal cell phone number. I would only call him if I were in big trouble, but I would call him. I saved that $300 bucks many times over. I like to spread business around when I can, but I will always be loyal to my Fisher Dealer. I need him to be there for me, he needs me patronize his shop to be there. 

Just something to think about. Curious if anyone else has any thoughts.

Palmer


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i try and use the local guy as much as i can because i am also a local guy in business...
the big box stores sure are nice and big and have almost everything but when i can get something from the little guy i try to do that..... its tough out there for alot of retailers right now


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

if you go to the local guy he's their any time you need them . i own my towing & auto repair business people help me i will help them 2 am or 2 pm local people pay my bills so i will do what i can for my customers ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;826361 said:


> Over the past few weeks there have been several threads with guys grumbling about customers switching to another vendor for a better price. Sometimes the price is significant, sometimes not so much. We all would like to think that the customer is making a huge mistake, the next guy won't to as good of a job, etc. Maybe this is true, maybe not. Usually we're just pissed off they are not loyal. After a little chat with my plow dealer yesterday, I got to thinking. Are we as loyal to OUR vendors as we think they should be?
> 
> Do my best
> 
> ...


Little fun fact. Many of the turf guys go to Russo's down in Chi-town (maybe not anymore since the town is virtually one big gang war thanks to our agitator in chief) to get mowers, handheld equipment etc.

#1 They wouldn't have to pay sales tax.
#2 It was cheaper price.

Maybe the other way around.

Anyways, when there was a warranty issue with Toro mowers, the Toro distributor pushed these mowers to the back of the line, when they were finished with all the mowers that HAD been purchased from them or their dealers.

My father has always told equipment dealers that he wants the best price possible, but to make sure they are making a profit so they can still service us.

I use this same philosophy with my vendors now.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I try. Sometimes if I'm buying something and find it cheaper I'll ask if he can come close to the price. In the end you need to look out for yourself.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I try to help out the local guys too, unless its unreasonable. I have taken both of my trucks and all 3 of my girlfriends trucks to the same mechanic for the last 3 years. He got me started in the business by selling and installing my plow. They always get my truck in before everyone else and give me a good price. It's a little out of my way, but I wouldn't go anywhere else. I like the people where I bought my first trailer from, so instead of saving a hundred bucks on the next one I went back and they helped me out. I will go back again this spring for the next trailer, regardless of price.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

There arent many mom and pop shops left around here so it really makes no point to stay loyal. However whenever I need any serious work done on my truck I will always take it to the same mechanic He may be a little more expensive then some of the other shops but he is a straight shooter and doesn't try and mess with the price. He charges a fair rate and does an excellent job and I try to send as much business his way as I can. The saying what goes around comes around is so true.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

the question is, are they loyal to you. Hell no. There will be a new guy there every month. doesn't know you and doesn't care. so why be loyal to them..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Midwest BuildIt Inc;827168 said:


> the question is, are they loyal to you. Hell no. There will be a new guy there every month. doesn't know you and doesn't care. so why be loyal to them..........


Care to elaborate?

Funny how there aren't more replies. Did Palmer hit a nerve?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I definatly buy as local as possible when ever I can, with a few exceptions:

- The vendor is unknowledgeable, or a *****.
- The vendor can't/won't get exactly what I want.
- The vender is WAY off their rocker on price for a big item, say 50% more than a competitor.

Pretty tight knit, conservative area I live in, though. IMO, it would be hypocritical for me to build a business on "you get what you pay for" & not live that way myself.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

I try to buy local. Usually I go where I know somebody. Another thing I do is, I enjoy dirt track raceing and I try to support the people that sponsor our local racers. I let them know I seen thier logo on the racecar.


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

I always use Local, Lucky there still here, and the big company's that are there in my town dont affect them any. and i have a good repore with them. i can walk in there and get anything i need at anytime. no question asked! So, I will always use local as long as they are there!


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I wish I used local more. I think sometimes if I looked harder I could find things more local. example, I buy almost everything I own from ebay. This year I found out the guy that does some of my equipment repairs also deals in a lot of great new/used equipment attachments. So I bought a bunch. He gave me a great deal and now has the ability to come borrow them back when needed because he sold them local. Unfortunately I probably wouldn't have done all this if his prices had been more. Its a lot like insurance or salt....I know many on here are always calling insurance agents to see if they can get another quote for less or buy salt somewhere else because its $10 cheaper a ton or as someone else said buy tires on line cuz you saved $100 on a set of 800-1000 tires. Many of us do it and I cant say as though there is a huge problem with it. I think the problem is when the guy that just ordered his plow offline from a dealer on the other side of the country and his tires are coming shipped from china cuz he saved a hundred bucks goes out and gets pissed off cuz one of his customers is dropping him for a better price. I just personally dont believe a person in this position has any ground to be upset. Yes we have to try and serve the sizzle not the steak when it comes to price shoppers but at the same time if you look at businesses that have flourished in our countries and even more so in this downed economy its the people and businesses that have found a way to be more efficient. Case in point, If I have been charging everyone $30 for a driveway for the last ten years I probably cant afford to lower my price much but on the other hand my costs have also gone up so what do I do raise prices and lose the work??? No we become more efficient. We run larger blades to increase the amount of driveways we can plow. Now even though we havnt raised our $30 cost for a driveway we may be able to go from doing ten and hour to doing 12 or 15. This means more money in our pocket in the same amount of time. Its the same thing for guys that run tighter routes. When all of your accounts are within 2 miles of each other you obviously have less drive time then a guy who has accounts spread all over his county. This in turn lowers your overhead and also increases your hourly rate. I just think many on this site need to look at how they too price shop themselves before flipping out on customers and having hissy fits. I see it now in my town. A new gas station opened up and is charger a whopping one penny less per gallon and people are lining up like its the bargain of the century. Wow sorry for the long rant, I guess I got carried away.


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

well all i can say is i always shop local. In the long run saves me alot of money and hassle. Might have to work a little harder to find it but i will. And 9/10 im happier with them and knowing that the people that help me get where i am today are still there. Hinch why our encomy is junk.. its just like usm and fm and all these national brokers. there shopping to save a buck when really it doesnt matter cause they are still getting the same bill in the end. we are just the one that are taking the hit and not them. Look at the bigger picture, if the people that you are working for all shopped out of there market why would they need you(the local guy)? look at it from both sides. i believe Americans have lost the true sight in the American dream. it went from a free country to chaos. basically over night, and we can only blame ourselves for the probelms that we create. So, next time you put in a bid to that commercal acct. that is the local guy think twice and put yourself in his shoes.


----------



## grass happens (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd love to shop local more. I do when I can, but when a set of gator blades for my mower is $80 at the dealer, vs. $40 onlin.... Or a salt spreader is 60% the cost at a "Big Guy" 50 miles away...
I just don't have that kinda money, yet... 
I do most of my own work anyways, and around here, no one will come fix your flat at 3am. The plow shop may open at 6am, if your lucky...


----------



## CMU07 (Sep 29, 2009)

I do most of my business in town, have stopped worrying about the couple dollars here and there. It's worked in my favor a couple of times, that is I got work from a business simply from going there a lot. Sometimes it doesn't, my favorite bar - I've been trying get work there for years (not plow work btw).
However, this particular instance blew me away this summer. My '06 Ranger threw a rod *117* miles out of warranty. Knew it would be a toss up, but was leaning towards being F&^(ed. The local dealer went to bat for me and got me out of a $1600 bill. I told them they had my business back regardless of their idiot sales people. [email protected]#$'s for sales guys too, that's why I stopped going there. Dumb jerks bother me!


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

well, idk the people here if you take care of them they take care of you. anytime day or night. its a must thing when you live in a somewhat smaller town! in the end its well worth it. you would be surprised what the local will do to some that pays a little more. I have spent over 20k the past 2 years im my local shop and in turn they take care of me. i walk in and everyone knows me by 1st name, i have the owner and all 5 of the mechanics that work there, home and cell number for anything i need day or night. and its hassle free. if i want something they give me the best numbers they can every time, win some lose some. but thats the way it goes. give and take.. not always taking helps!


----------



## CMU07 (Sep 29, 2009)

B.Bells;828231 said:


> well, idk the people here if you take care of them they take care of you. anytime day or night. its a must thing when you live in a somewhat smaller town! in the end its well worth it. you would be surprised what the local will do to some that pays a little more. I have spent over 20k the past 2 years im my local shop and in turn they take care of me. i walk in and everyone knows me by 1st name, i have the owner and all 5 of the mechanics that work there, home and cell number for anything i need day or night. and its hassle free. if i want something they give me the best numbers they can every time, win some lose some. but thats the way it goes. give and take.. not always taking helps!


Well I'm sure there's more detail to the "take care of me" then you went into, but for $10000 a year you can have my # and I'll darn near call you whatever you want! hahaha


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

CMU07;828238 said:


> Well I'm sure there's more detail to the "take care of me" then you went into, but for $10000 a year you can have my # and I'll darn near call you whatever you want! hahaha


:laughing: no i was updating all my equipment over the past 2 years. All new mowers, backpacks weed eaters etc.. not the first time ive spent that much in there. and wont be the last. but when i first started they personally helped me get what i needed to start. So, i believe its all good. btw thats 40 over 2 years not 10k a year!! lol had to fix that. not bragging but it was a huge set in bringing my company up to par.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

buying local is all fine and dandy, however sometimes local is gouging, i don't have access to all the fancy snow pushes that i see in the states, so i went to a recommended local shop to discuss a snow push, the quote for a 12ft, no trip, metal bladed, snow push (admitatedly well built) snow push, $6900 canadian (dollars almost at par), so i decide to build my own, so far, my materials ($650), about 20 hrs of labor, and the time i have takes to design (possibly a trip) and i have come to realize something, my local shop is ripping people off.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I also try to buy local whenever possible. It is most important when it comes to equipment used for business...ie plows, sanders, mowers, etc. 

I do have a question though, in that many of the "local" shops that expect everyone to "shop local" do not in fact shop locally themselves. What I mean is that they mow their own lawn, plow their own lot, sweep the lot in the spring, etc, etc, etc. Why should I feel a commitment to those places that do not even give me a chance to do any work for them? Could be a restaurant, hardware store, anything basically.


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

MSS Mow;831352 said:


> I also try to buy local whenever possible. It is most important when it comes to equipment used for business...ie plows, sanders, mowers, etc.
> 
> I do have a question though, in that many of the "local" shops that expect everyone to "shop local" do not in fact shop locally themselves. What I mean is that they mow their own lawn, plow their own lot, sweep the lot in the spring, etc, etc, etc. Why should I feel a commitment to those places that do not even give me a chance to do any work for them? Could be a restaurant, hardware store, anything basically.


well, mine use to do the same. until i sat him down and talked with him about it. cause im like you works both ways. worked out good for me. just have to talk dollar in cents, make him understand that you spend good money in there and that he "expects" you to use him well, tell him its a 2-way street. plus it helps with the look of the business that he is staying local ib tough times etc.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm a local business so i try to keep the cash circulating locally whenever possible. BUT, i'm also a consumer, so when i want to make a purchase i shop around and get prices, that's just human nature, and will take the information to my local shop i do most of my business with and ask if he can at least get close, i dont mind paying more locally vs spending time/fuel driving. I can honestly say though, he has not been able to compete...not even close, and i'm always told he does'nt know how they're able to sell said item at that price since he pays more than that at his cost..Is he just saying that, who knows, but i give him a shot...just as some customers give me a shot when taking bids. When we bought our salt dogg poly spreader, he was $1800 higher than 2 other places i called...a person would be off their rocker to donate that kinda change just to keep it local

Same thing, wife and i were looking for a scooter to stick in the trailer to use at the track, and around home, made a bunch of calls, local guys were literally $800 away from phone quoted price...so i spent the $24 in fuel, made the road trip and saved myself the $800.

Biggest thing, is giving them a shot. They get hit up with some off the wall numbers and that is why i take the name and # to place that gave me the great price so they can call for themselves and know i'm not making stuff up to try and rip them off. If we're within a percentage i have no problem paying....but when it's a large sum, i also have my family, workers family's to keep in mind and me voluntarily giving away money for sake of keeping it local when they cant touch best price i can find....i tend to get a bit selffish.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I like to buy local too, personally I do as often as possible. As far as loyalty to dealers, thats great when it's justifiable(spelling) meaning, if the guy down the road is charging me another 500 bucks for the same mower/blower/plow pump/piston/ spreader chain whatever.......I'm going to the guy 10-15-20 miles away or maybe googling up a deal(mostly on parts type stuff). We are fortunate to have a full time mechanic but with a fleet of 40+ trucks and he's overworked so the service end of purchases isn't as critical as it may be for others. Here's an example for you, I'm new, only been with current employer a few months, they brought me in for snow and commercial maint sales and management. We were paying 110 a ton delivered for salt from the local guy, 103 if we picked up, few calls around to previous contacts got me deleivered prices from upstate NY at 75 per ton, 35 dollars a ton difference? Thats crazy. He delivers at minimum 5000 tons a winter, I estimated my usage at 2-3 hundred tons, so how is it a guy can deliver to me from hundreds of miles away for about a thrid less? Gouging comes to mind, but whatever, to me on this kind of thing it's business, that 35 bucks a ton can very easily be the difference in me getting a contract, and it very defintely affects the bottom line. Say you have a lot that takes 5 tons per App, cost is either 550 or 375, what would you do, gives latitude in pricing to maintain margins or helps recover margins from jobs where multi year contracts weren't written well and we're stuck salting at too low a price. 

I think Grandview said it best........when it comes right down to it.

The bottom line is you have to do whats right for you, maybe getting your plow dealer to come out and help you at 3AM is an invaluable service, maybe it's nice but you could get by without it. Bottom line is do whatever keeps you and your employees cashing paychecks, and that's really what you should be looking at..........the future is uncertain, history is confusing and now is the time to watch out for # 1 first. I have to admit, if I were a small operator with one or a couple trucks and no mechanic or shop in which to make 3 AM repairs the call to a dealer would be a big factor..........But still guys you have to think big picture ALL the time(especially now), think it all out, ask all of your questions somewhere, sound off here to get some perspective, ask your buddies, your wife, your wife and your girlfriend
( Maybe not the best idea) LOL but seriously, do your research on whats most valuable to you in the long run..................and when you think you've got it all figured out think it through again.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

forestfireguy;831475 said:


> I like to buy local too, personally I do as often as possible. As far as loyalty to dealers, thats great when it's justifiable(spelling) meaning, if the guy down the road is charging me another 500 bucks for the same mower/blower/plow pump/piston/ spreader chain whatever.......I'm going to the guy 10-15-20 miles away or maybe googling up a deal(mostly on parts type stuff). We are fortunate to have a full time mechanic but with a fleet of 40+ trucks and he's overworked so the service end of purchases isn't as critical as it may be for others. Here's an example for you, I'm new, only been with current employer a few months, they brought me in for snow and commercial maint sales and management. We were paying 110 a ton delivered for salt from the local guy, 103 if we picked up, few calls around to previous contacts got me deleivered prices from upstate NY at 75 per ton, 35 dollars a ton difference? Thats crazy. He delivers at minimum 5000 tons a winter, I estimated my usage at 2-3 hundred tons, so how is it a guy can deliver to me from hundreds of miles away for about a thrid less? Gouging comes to mind, but whatever, to me on this kind of thing it's business, that 35 bucks a ton can very easily be the difference in me getting a contract, and it very defintely affects the bottom line. Say you have a lot that takes 5 tons per App, cost is either 550 or 375, what would you do, gives latitude in pricing to maintain margins or helps recover margins from jobs where multi year contracts weren't written well and we're stuck salting at too low a price.
> 
> I think Grandview said it best........when it comes right down to it.
> 
> ...


fireguy, you've hit the nail right on the head here.

$35/ton difference on 5000 tons is $175,000. I bet you're boss is happy!! payuppayup

By chance did you go back to the local guy and tell him the difference, and if so, what was is response?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

To clarify, local guy delivers 5000 a year, thats not our usage. And the local guy, who we also buy hardscape materials from didn't care one bit. Said his price stands and if we got a better deal to use it. But the way he said it makes me wonder if we'll have a hard time in the spring with other thngs. But you know that loyalty thing is a two way street, he's been charging too much, either because he is paying too much himself or maybe he knows people will buy anyway for conveinience and he's right, guys without a yard will come in and load all day........


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

forestfireguy;831649 said:


> To clarify, local guy delivers 5000 a year, thats not our usage. And the local guy, who we also buy hardscape materials from didn't care one bit. Said his price stands and if we got a better deal to use it. But the way he said it makes me wonder if we'll have a hard time in the spring with other thngs. But you know that loyalty thing is a two way street, he's been charging too much, either because he is paying too much himself or maybe he knows people will buy anyway for conveinience and he's right, guys without a yard will come in and load all day........


Thanks for clarifying that. Either way though, $35/ton is still a significant savings, no matter how many tons you're using.

As your signature states "Attitude is everything" and clearly your local supplier isn't too concerned with your future business. I would think the wise thing for him would be to ask you where you were getting it so that he could perhaps get in on some better pricing, thus enabling him to keep you as a customer, and make his other customers happier with a cheaper price.

Looks like there is an opportunity for some competition in your town???


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I entertained advertising bulk salt for sale to local guys, we have the mechanic there anyway and he could load, we probably won't offer it out and advertise but may do it for guys we co-op with on other things........


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I try to stay local. My biggest beef is alot of times my local (with in 30 min or so) plow suppliers dont have a lot in stock. I just had to order a stupid 7 dollar seal kit.

I'll pay more for service and support but If I still have to wait for parts?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dstosh;834586 said:


> I try to stay local. My biggest beef is alot of times my local (with in 30 min or so) plow suppliers dont have a lot in stock. I just had to order a stupid 7 dollar seal kit.
> 
> I'll pay more for service and support but If I still have to wait for parts?


In that case, I wouldn't be purchasing from them anymore. And I would be telling them that.


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;835138 said:


> In that case, I wouldn't be purchasing from them anymore. And I would be telling them that.


That says it right there, If he is not going to stock the basics then why waste your time.He dont like it when you waste his time so dont have him waste yours. As, a bunch of us said earlier in previous post its a 2way street.


----------

